# Sleeping Beauty



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

How long does IT LAST ???


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Never bothered to look at a watch when watching it in ballet but my recordings of it usually lasts around 155 mins(a little more than 2 hrs and a half).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

With or without intervals? :lol:
Oh, oh, 10 years old, sorry.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

In the US, it lasts no more than 2.5 hours including both intermissions - union rules. They have to pay high overtime fees past the 2.5 mark. Which is too bad, since played with all repeats the whole thing comes in about 160 minutes. It is my favorite Tchaikovsky ballet, yet I've never seen a complete performance in the US. Had to go to Beijing for that!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> In the US, it lasts no more than 2.5 hours including both intermissions - union rules. They have to pay high overtime fees past the 2.5 mark. Which is too bad, since played with all repeats the whole thing comes in about 160 minutes. It is my favorite Tchaikovsky ballet, yet I've never seen a complete performance in the US. Had to go to Beijing for that!


Do those same rules apply for the symphony concerts?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes they do, at least in unionized orchestras. And it includes rehearsals. I've been in rehearsal situations when the clock hits 2:30, the conductor is still flailing away not having finished a work, the union steward stands up and calls an end to the rehearsal. The poor conductor is frustrated, sometimes begging for a few more minutes, the hard-core unionists call for overtime. It's beastly. Opera orchestras have a different contract situation since those regularly surpass 2.5 hours.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

American Ballet Theatre's production runs 3 hours.

https://www.abt.org/events/sleeping-beauty/


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> American Ballet Theatre's production runs 3 hours.
> 
> https://www.abt.org/events/sleeping-beauty/


Oooh, I'd love to see that! Might have to schedule a trip to NY this summer!


----------

